# Favorite First Captain in the Heresy books thus far



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Who has been your favorite First Captain / highest ranking space marine thus far?

Abbadon - Luna Wolves / Sons of Horus

Sigismund - Imperial Fists

Raldoran - Blood Angels

Typhus - Death Guard

Eidolan - Emporer's Children

Ingo Pech - Alpha Legion

Luther - Dark Angels

Kharn - World Eaters

Ahriman - Thousand Sons

Constatin Valdor - Custodes

Agapito / Branne Nev - Raven Guard

Eikos Lamiad / Tauros Nicodemus - Ultramarines

Sevatar - Nightlords

Kor Phaeron - Word Bearers

Gabriel Santar - Iron Hands

Ogvai Helmshrot - Space Wolves


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Kharn was captain of the 8th Assault company, not 1st Captain, but he's still epic


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Typhus is still Calus Typhon at this stage 

I'm not really sure about first captains at this stage, it's easy to say Ahriman because he basically had a book from his point of view but imo I'd have to say Kharn from his brief appearances I've really enjoyed his change in character so far.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

To be honest I havn't been blown away by any of the appearances of the above Astartes. Out of the list though _Sevatar_ and _Ingo Pech_ are the two that stand out for me. Honourable mention to _Ahriman_ as well.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

damnnnnn how come captains in heresy-era were so hardcore? i mean im inclined to go with ahriman because 1k sons are my fave..but i think im going to have to ponder over this one for a while.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

tabbytomo said:


> damnnnnn how come captains in heresy-era were so hardcore? i mean im inclined to go with ahriman because 1k sons are my fave..but i think im going to have to ponder over this one for a while.


Because First Captains where equal to, if not a bit better due to the experience of being with a Primarch, a chapter master of the 40k chapters.


----------



## Vallyuk (Nov 7, 2011)

and which ones are still 'alive'?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You can't really compare since time flows differently in the warp and eye of terror.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Shattertheirsky said:


> Kharn was captain of the 8th Assault company, not 1st Captain, but he's still epic


Ya, that is why I said "highest ranking as well...I think Kharn was his equirry or something. 

They are all bad ass... that can make them your favorite or it any little thing they did garner your vote.

I want someone to pick Kor Pharon, my favorite legion in the books thus far, but DEF my least favorite on this list :victory:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Honestly, the entire list is crap. The only marine on that entire thing I could even be bothered to give a damn about is Ahriman, so I suppose he would be my pick from said list. 

Anywho, and list of badasses that doesn't include the names Saul Tarvitz, Garviel Loken, or Aeonid Thiel is not a good list.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> Honestly, the entire list is crap. The only marine on that entire thing I could even be bothered to give a damn about is Ahriman, so I suppose he would be my pick from said list.
> 
> Anywho, and list of badasses that doesn't include the names Saul Tarvitz, Garviel Loken, or Aeonid Thiel is not a good list.


It's not a list about Badasses it's a list about whose your favourite First Captain or Equerry, basically the second in command of the legion. That rules out the likes of Loken, Tarvitz etc as they where only captains.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

And where, may I ask, is Alpharius?


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

gen.ahab said:


> Honestly, the entire list is crap. The only marine on that entire thing I could even be bothered to give a damn about is Ahriman, so I suppose he would be my pick from said list.
> 
> Anywho, and list of badasses that doesn't include the names Saul Tarvitz, Garviel Loken, or Aeonid Thiel is not a good list.


 
Yea man, otherwise it becomes a whos your favorite character quiz and there might as well be just the names loken, tarvits ahriman. Wanted to make a control and see if any names that traditionally wouldn't get votes....Gabriel Santar (who got some and I thought that was cool)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think more will like Sigismund as the series continues, I think he'll be quite at the forefront of some of the more interesting books, especially if one highlights how he goes around duelling people.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Sevatar, FTW. Although I'd be willing to shift my vote towards Corswain of the Dark Angels, had he been included in that list. Even more so would I be willing to cast my vote towards Forrix of the Iron Warriors (assuming the caption for his picture in the Horus Heresy - Collected Visions reflects his actual rank).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's not a list about Badasses it's a list about whose your favourite First Captain or Equerry, basically the second in command of the legion. That rules out the likes of Loken, Tarvitz etc as they where only captains.


..... Really? I had no idea. 

That last little tidbit in my post was sarcasm. I wasn't actually proposing they be included. 

Edit: Oh, just to clarify, I didnt mean the actual idea of the list was bad or that it was poorly done, just that the marines on it are, in large part, complete twats, but that is just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Kaghlan (Jun 1, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> And where, may I ask, is Alpharius?


Alpharius & Omegon alternate roles as Primarch and Fourth Company Captain as far as I am aware.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah, but all the Legionnaires are Alpharius...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think too many characters on that list are still underdeveloped 
Ahriman is a cool character


----------



## Stabed (Aug 4, 2010)

I voted for Sevatar, as he seems pretty bad ass. However if Thiel had been on the list it would have been him


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Even though he isn't on the list, I have always enjoyed Saul Tarvitz. A damn shame honestly.


----------



## Hrolleif (Jan 29, 2012)

My vote went to Valdor, but it was a hard choice between him and Ahriman.


----------



## Kaghlan (Jun 1, 2012)

Tarvitz is an intriguing character, but not a first captain (tenth company rather).



spanner94ezekiel said:


> Ah, but all the Legionnaires are Alpharius...


That's quite the problem with that entire damn legion. 


First captain of the Alpha Legion goes by the name Ingo Pech amongst friends by the way (just checked it). And Omegon seems to lead a squad and not a company if he isn't the primarch at that moment.


I think this legion might be a favourite for me, mostly because it's unsure on which side they're ultimately on (probably their own, since I doubt loyalists legions welcome "loyalists" who've been infiltrating chaos for over ten millennia).


_Edit:_
Hm... The poll and the threadtitle are two different questions.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Had to go with Luther, through comparison of his legion I find him the most interesting


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cowlicker16 said:


> Had to go with Luther, through comparison of his legion I find him the most interesting


 
A Very charasmatic choice. Though non-full astartes, the respect he has within his legion was pretty legit.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Kor Phaeron is also not a full astartes.

Even though Kharn wasn't a "1st captain" I believe he became Angron's Equiry after he was the only member of the World Eaters to stand up to Angron's fury. The marked change in his character you see (only in passing...) throughout the stories in which he takes part is very effective.

He starts calm & diplomatic in the short story where he calms Angron, at the conclave of traitor marines (found in an earlier book, yet chronologically later) you meet him and he is a bit more brash. Later, in a different short story he is fighting to overcome the changes wrought on him by Angron & their descent down the path of the blood god (this is the story where he is interogating a SW prisoner)


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I have to go with Kharn. I love what I've seen of him so far. He alone has made me want to make a World Eaters army.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Despite us knowing very little of him at this point, out of that list I would choose Sevatar.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome list. You know it's cool to see the names of all the first captains lined up like this. So many infamous characters, so many cool characters. Men who held their legions together and men who led them to ruin. I had to vote for Sevatar, though Kharn was a close second. It seems in a lot of ways both formed the backbone of their respective legions in the face of Primarchs who were less than stable.


----------



## soonergold (Mar 9, 2011)

Kaghlan said:


> Tarvitz is an intriguing character, but not a first captain (tenth company rather).


Wasn't he listed as first captain Galaxy and Flight? Which always confused me, so what is the take? I like Saul as the first captain, just certain EC elements don't make that necessarily ranking.


----------



## Vociferous Noun (Aug 5, 2012)

I would definitely love to read more about Pre-frothing mindless maniac- Kharn. He seemed very nuanced. The short insight we get into his character before his transformation is very intriguing.

He seemed like the model Astartes.


----------

